# 14lb channel from clark lake



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Went out with a buddy last night for a few hours to basically get out of the house (got tired of filleting whitebass and took a break) grabbed 3 fillets for bait and headed out. Really didnt expect to catch anything because of the the weather, but tried it anyway. I had 1 small hit to begin, and then bam.... my clicker was screaming, I didnt know what to expect because it's clark lake... come on.... but I finally gathered myself together and set the hook... after a 5 minute battle, the cat was on the bank... I couldnt believe it!!!  never even thought I would catch a fish on this day let alone the biggest channel of the year and the biggest channel I have ever caught from clark lake....

the two pictures are of the same fish.... one is of me at home, and the other is of my buddy holding it so you can see how big it was... weighed it at 14lb and was 29" long 21" girth


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

nice,fat, cat


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

congrats on the pig


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 28, 2008)

Fat Cat+cole slaw+hush puppies+hot sauce+sweet tater pie=Happiness!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Very nice channel! Congrats!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------

